# Food & Beverages as Gifts



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 12, 2020)

To a lot of regular DC members, you know that I like to  share food that I make with others.

I thought a separate thread on the topic of "Food & Beverages As Gifts" would be interesting … I can't be the only one who does this, right?

I kick the can first … 

Ms. Across-the-street-Neighbor's birthday was coming up, 
and I really wanted to give her something, thoughtful and not just
some surplus of this or that I had made for DH and I.

Cake? No
Hot Dish? I don't think this is the correct occasion 

As I was browsing the Craft & Party aisle in our local mega-"Mart",
I spied this adorable plastic wine tumbler.



Did you hear that bell go off?  

I still had a bottle of Champagne leftover   
from our Christmas celebration 





Some Cello wrap, cake round for support, 
along with some colorful curling ribbon
and Bob's your uncle, or is it Bobette? 

I thought that came out so stinkin' cute!
(even if I do say so myself )


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2020)

SO is forever trotting up and down the block with a plate of chocolate chip cookies for a neighbor or another.   Choc chip cookies sound pretty routine, but not everyone bakes or bakes like they used to do, so they are well received.  

My most favorite DIL made me a whole cannister (about 5 lbs) fudge for Christmas.  Sorry, they didn't last til New Years.  I shared.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 13, 2020)

Whiskadoodle said:


> SO is forever trotting up and down the block with a plate of chocolate chip cookies for a neighbor or another.   Choc chip cookies sound pretty routine, but *not everyone bakes or bakes like they used to do, so they are well received.  *
> 
> My most favorite DIL made me a whole cannister (about 5 lbs) fudge for Christmas.  Sorry, they didn't last til New Years.  I shared.



Very true *W* !! 
Same goes for cooking.  
I can't tell you how many folks I've come across since moving to the Continental United States, that don't want or can't cook, anything, period.  Really!  
My own sister being one of them.
:shrug:


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2020)

Our neighborhood has happy hour potlucks once a month, generally from April through New Year's Day. In addition to a dish to share, I bring a gift for the hostess - usually either honey or a jar of homemade chutney or jam.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 13, 2020)

I made this "For The Neighbors" Christmas Gifts this year.

I went to The Dollar Tree, saw these "Merry Christmas" bucket 
and my brain started to tick 

I bought very plain white coffee mug for each person in the household,
along with some cello wrap and pretty wired ribbon.
I found instant Cappuccino and Hot Cocoa mixes, 4 envelopes/box.
Assorted candies.
All of the above for $1 each piece, I didn't count the wrapping material, `cuz I really wanted those for my other gifts for the family 

Then I went over to Walmart and bought 2 boxes of Betty Crocker Mug Treats: Rainbow cake and Brownie mixes including frosting!  Since there are 4 servings per box at $2.50 and I divided them up between the 3 gift buckets I made.

I also had some small packets of colorful sprinkles that I got for free at this cool shop while visiting my Mother back in the Fall.

I think that this came out so nice! 

The entire gift for each household of two came out to a total of $6,
not to sound cheap, but WOW!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 13, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> … snipped …
> 
> Then I went over to Walmart and bought 2 boxes of *Betty Crocker Mug Treats*: Rainbow cake and Brownie mixes including frosting!



I forgot to add this: 

https://www.bettycrocker.com/products/betty-crocker-mug-treats

We haven't tried it yet, but ...


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2020)

I made infused liquor for Christmas gifts for my family (and for us)

Pear/Ginger Vodka
Raspberry/Lime Vodka 
Jalapeno/Lime Tequila
Habernaro/Peach Tequila
Dark Cherry Bourbon
Vanilla Bourbon


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2020)

*Hey K-Girl!!!*

Any houses for sale on your block??  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 14, 2020)

jennyema said:


> *I made infused liquor* for Christmas gifts for my family (and for us)
> 
> Pear/Ginger Vodka
> Raspberry/Lime Vodka
> ...




Ooh!  That sounds lovely *Jenny*!
One year I made my Mother Homemade Meyer Limoncello and put it up in her freezer.  I found some real nice bottles with those attached tops.

(not my photo but a file one online)
My Mom adores Meyer Lemons and I thought that would be nice her to sip on with her friends.  I left it for about 6 months I think it was to sit and marry.

My younger Sister and her then boy friend came to visit and drank it all!  Mom didn't get one sniff!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 14, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> *Hey K-Girl!!!*
> 
> *Any houses for sale on your block?? *
> 
> Ross



 *Ross*, there was one right across the street, but it finally sold


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Ross*, there was one right across the street, but it finally sold



well drat!!  

Maybe I will check out shipping costs then..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 14, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> *Hey K-Girl!!!*
> 
> Any houses for sale on your block??
> 
> Ross





Just Cooking said:


> well drat!!
> 
> Maybe I will check out shipping costs then..
> 
> Ross



Geez...  I was thinking the same thing!  Especially since when I got up this morning it was -14 f here and still ruddy snowing!.  Arizona sounds pretty good today.  
If I hire a BIG  truck I could swing by and pick you guys up?


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Geez...  I was thinking the same thing!  Especially since when I got up this morning it was -14 f here and still ruddy snowing!.  Arizona sounds pretty good today.
> If I hire a BIG  truck I could swing by and pick you guys up?



We need 30 minutes notice.. It's cold here too..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 14, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Geez...  I was thinking the same thing!  Especially since when I got up this morning it was -14 f here and still ruddy snowing!.  Arizona sounds pretty good today.
> If I hire a BIG  truck I could swing by and pick you guys up?





Just Cooking said:


> We need 30 minutes notice.. It's cold here too..
> 
> Ross




You two!!! 

It's not all that warm here in Northern Arizona ya know!
It'll be 32° tonight, but that's warmer than it's been … we've been getting 12° overnight and snow!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 14, 2020)

Hot diggitty damn,  Kgirl...   32 sounds wonderful!  

It is only 10:30 pm and it's -23 f ..  please note that's a MINUS ..  supposedly feels like -29 f but I ain't goin' out to check.  It's on nights like this I'm glad I don't have to go out to give the horses their late nite snack of hay any more.

Did you know that -44 f is the same as -44 c?  or maybe it's -40 f = -40 c  but at that point who cares?  It's COLD!  

Actually we've not had that cold in a couple of years.  We always got some of that in Feb for a week or so ...  hmm...  global warming?  Not complaining!!!

Oops, sorry JC-  meant to tell you to start packing, will pick you up around 9 am?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 15, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Hot diggitty damn,  Kgirl...   32 sounds wonderful!
> 
> It is only 10:30 pm and it's -23 f ..  please note that's a MINUS ..  supposedly feels like -29 f but I ain't goin' out to check.  It's on nights like this I'm glad I don't have to go out to give the horses their late nite snack of hay any more.
> 
> ...



It's the nice round number, -40, that's the same in Fahrenheit and Celsius.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 15, 2020)

*taxy,* any temperature, Celsius or Fahrenheit, with a minus sign in front of it is definitely NOT "nice". 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> … we've been getting 12° overnight and snow!


Quite possibly more snow that we've had this winter. Mind you, I ain't complaining. The neighbor across the street might be wishing for snow. He hasn't gotten anywhere near as much soup and bakery from me this year since he isn't snow blowing our drive.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 15, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Hot diggitty damn,  Kgirl...   32 sounds wonderful!
> 
> It is only 10:30 pm and it's -23 f ..  please note that's a MINUS ..  supposedly feels like -29 f but I ain't goin' out to check.  It's on nights like this I'm glad I don't have to go out to give the horses their late nite snack of hay any more.
> 
> ...



Jeannie is excited.. She slept in her suitcase last night..   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 15, 2020)

Sorry Kgirl - we got off thread.. 

Other than one all my neighbours are a lot more than a walk across the road - I hardly even know them.  

As usual I did make extra Gingerbread houses again this year.  Other than that I rarely make anything anymore that would specifically be for a gift.

I will make a loaf of bread for my immediate neighbours. They are coming home around midnight from their trip.  May even actually go over and bake it in their oven late this afternoon so the house smells good when they open the door.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 15, 2020)

You guys crack me up! 
… and no, going off topic is not a bad thing, at least not in my book 

When we first moved to "the mainland" of the continental USA,
our neighbors weren't actually close and neither were they around
much, they were only mostly snow-birds.

We had an unusually bad Winter storm and had lost power and water 
for many days.
By going around to all of our neighbors homes, taking them something
warm to eat (no one had a gas grill and the gas stoves wouldn't work)
and checking on all of them (they were mostly elders) that's how we
got to know our neighbors.

I've just continued with "sharing" food with folks... I only have some
much room in my deep freeze and DH will eat a dish ONLY twice 
I'm still on that wide curve of learning to cook for two


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 15, 2020)

Now, on the receiving end of this spectrum …



A friend of ours is really into chickens.
She has me save my egg cartons when ever I buy
commercial eggs.
When I bring her empty cartons, she fills them with 
fresh eggs from her 'girls'.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 21, 2020)

I made some of this as
Christmas gifts for both my Mother and younger Sister, who both LOVE this stuff …



Meyer Lemon Curd

Well, my Sister sent me a text this afternoon that she's run out and needs more 

She said that it's the BEST she's ever had... 

My Sister had NEVER, EVER said anything nice about anything that I have made!!! 

Funny thing is, I was just about to make another batch of the stuff for us!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

*Salad In A Mason Jar*

Ms. Across-The-Street-Neighbor gave us a mason jar of
her homegrown/homemade Tomato Jam not so long ago.

I cleaned and sterilized the jar and was search the WWW
for a food idea to re-pay her.
I mean, you can't just hand an empty jar back and say, Thanks. 

I found this.



Cobb Salad In A Mason Jar, how cool does this look?
DH thinks I'm a genius, of course we all know that I am, 
*cough cough* 

but I did have to admit that this was not my idea alone.

I had all of the ingredients on hand in order to repay her in kind.



I decided to put the dressing separately so as not to sog the salad out.
So I used a small covered plastic cup from Dollar Tree, 
and Bob's your Uncle.
I put this all into a decorated brown bag, along with a plastic fork and napkin.
Lunch is all set for her when she goes to work!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I mean, you can't just hand an empty jar back and say, Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cobb Salad In A Mason Jar, how cool does this look?
> ...



My mom always said you should never return a dish empty! 
Neighbour came over this afternoon with some dishes of mine and a jar of blueberry jelly.  YUMMM

and yes, _of course_ you are a genius! That looks really great!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> My mom always said you should never return a dish empty!
> Neighbour came over this afternoon with some dishes of mine and a jar of blueberry jelly.  YUMMM
> 
> and yes, _of course_ you are a genius! *That looks really great!*



Doesn't it *dragn*? 
Did you get a chance to look at the gals website that I linked?
I'm thinking that some of the other salads that she posted
would make for great "Food To Share" with all of the 
NeighborHood Gal Pals.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2020)

*And Speaking Of Jam ...*

I'm pretty sure I posted this in another thread, but that dang
Old Timer's Disease kicks in ... 



Fresh Strawberries were a steal and they were quite tasty too.
So I made Jam to share with my new NeighborHood Gal Pals ...



... and y'know, ya need some freshly baked homemade 
Bread to go along with that Jam!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 8, 2020)

Both your jar salad and the jam are lovely gifts to give.  Especially with your pretty (and likely tasty) rolls!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 8, 2020)

I sent home a jar of pickles with a friend recently, but I'll probably just get the jar back - his wife has never been one for canning (or cooking in general!).  Unless he takes it to his older daughter (she gives jars of really good stuff  at Christmas), I probably wouldn't want it filled!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2020)

It's a little difficult to give to this neighbour.  She's one of those people who doesn't even think about what she's cooking.  Just goes in there and creates the most amazing - simple but amazing meals. She also a good gardener, again just goes out, digs a hole, sticks it in, bammm it grows.  

I made a little pie in one of those 6" plates. She doesn't bake, not being a sweet person, she'll eat it and enjoy it when presented (her hubby _loves'em_) but she doesn't make herself.  I keep him with a good supply of Madeli nes  and sometimes lemon curd. 

We had a good giggle - there was a bumper crop of raspberries behind her house somewhere, she picked tons.  Trying to stay away from sugar, she experimented making jam.  First jar was delish! She was so happy to have discovered a combo that was delish and healthy!   Except 2nd jar waved little fingers at her when opened.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 9, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> Both your jar salad and the jam are lovely gifts to give.  Especially with your pretty (and likely tasty) rolls!



Mahalo, thanks Kathleen! 
Those are small loaves of King Arthur's No Knead Crusty White Bread, and yes, it's very yummy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 5, 2020)

Our neighbors to the left of us were headed to 
a really cool hotel this weekend to celebrate
their Wedding Anniversary.
I wanted to give them something to enjoy while there.





I found two plastic Champagne Flutes at Dollar Tree; 
used a pipe cleaner to fasten them to
 the neck of a bottle of Champagne.
With some of my Dollar Tree ribbon, 
I made a Pompom bow and attached 
that as well with a pipe cleaner. 



VOILA!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 5, 2020)

I've a bit of a theme going on this past 
year of gift giving 
Dollar Tree has come out with a load of
uber cute glassware! 
So I bought a bunch and stashed 
them away in my craft cart.
I also grab all sorts of ribbons and bows
at Dollar Tree to add to my collection.



This was a Hostess Gift to a Gal who invited 
all of us over to play cards one afternoon.
I was racking my brain what to take,
I wasn't real sure, since I had never met
her before this.

 

I had just made a batch of Meyer Lemon Curd,
and stashed in the deep freeze for Pie later.
She was so excited when she saw this, 
"OH! How did you know that I just LOVE
Meyer Lemon Curd!"


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 11, 2020)

CUTE Ideas!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 28, 2020)

I saw this idea on another social media site:





How stinkin' cute is that?
I just went and "boo-zed" each of the Neighborhood Gal Pals front doors; sent them each a text:
Heh! I just went to check the mail and I guess the FedEx guy forgot to ring your bell.  There's a deliver at your front door!


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 28, 2020)

Very inventive.   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 3, 2020)

I made two half Bundt cakes the other day,
one to take to a Neighborhood Gal Pal card game and
one for us to eat.
Well, I wound up with a whole cake left over and
I wanted to share.



I haven't been able to share anything with the nice
young gals that work at our Community Center, 
so I made up these cute hunks of cake to take them!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 10, 2020)

Do ya think our family knows what we like?
Food as gifts!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 30, 2020)

Did I tell y'all about these treat boxes that I made for my
Neighborhood Pals?











Copycat Big Island Macadamia Nut Shortbread Cookies, Plain as well dipped in Milk and Dark Chocolate and these cute gift boxes that I found at Walmart!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 7, 2021)

I had 4 Hoagie Rolls, that weren't really that great,
and I forgot about them in the pantry ... they went stale 

** note to self: don't _EVER _buy rolls at Safeway again 

So I ground them up pretty fine in the Food Processor,
spread them out on sheet pans, toasted them for about 5
minutes in the oven, PLAIN, no seasonings.



I let them cool and packaged them all pretty like
for my Neighborhood Gal Pals. They're in zip-top
baggies in those embellished brown paper
lunch sacks, I gotta craft it up 

I went plain so that the recipient could flavor them
as they wish for the intended recipe.  


Food as gifts, for free!
Share the Aloha


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 8, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 44864
> 
> I had 4 Hoagie Rolls, that weren't really that great,
> and I forgot about them in the pantry ... they went stale
> ...



Please move to my neighborhood!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 8, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> Please move to my neighborhood!





Better yet, move out West.  We've got a mild 4 seasons,
and the house down the street is for sale.
Neither DH nor I are big fans of the Mid-Atlantic


----------



## Katie H (Jan 8, 2021)

I gave out little mini bread pans (ceramic with holiday motifs on the sides) of homemade pear bread to my mail lady, UPS man, FedEx lady and some friends.  They all loved it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Better yet, move out West.  We've got a mild 4 seasons,
> and the house down the street is for sale.
> Neither DH nor I are big fans of the Mid-Atlantic



So, after college, I moved 9 times in 11 years figuring that I never would find a place to settle.  (My family had seven generations buried in a cemetery in my hometown, so no idea from where the love of wandering came.)  Southern California was one of the locations where I lived.  I found that I HAD to have seasons.  Real seasons.  So moved here intending to stay a few years, and 30+ years later, here I am.  

I want a full 3 months of each winter, spring, summer and fall.  I usually get it.  I love that I can be in a city, on the ocean, in the country or even mountains within 1.5 hours.  But best of all, I love sailing and we have the bay that allows me to float about from roughly April 15 to Nov 15.

Besides, if anyone wanted me to move, they should have spoken before this kitchen remodel.  You move here.  To tempt you, keep in mind that our boat has on-board sanitation, hot/cold water, and a small china cabinet.  



Katie H said:


> I gave out little mini bread pans (ceramic with holiday motifs on the sides) of homemade pear bread to my mail lady, UPS man, FedEx lady and some friends.  They all loved it.



I'm sure they did!  Those kinds of gifts are always special.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 11, 2021)

In our Green Grocer, they've been selling the Jumbo Sized
Fresh Strawberries, but I couldn't get past the price ... 
until today.  They reduced the price by three or four bucks 
I think it was, so Dipped Berries it is.
Shari's Berries ain't got nothin' on me 
(well, her's look a little prettier )


----------



## dragnlaw (May 11, 2021)

you can gift those to me!  I'll take the ugly ones,


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> you can gift those to me!  I'll take the ugly ones,



When it comes to Chocolate Dipped Strawberries, 
I don't know if there are any ugly ones *dragn*


----------



## dragnlaw (May 12, 2021)

tarnation!  caught me!  

of course there are no ugly ones!  but I was hoping


----------



## Bitser (Jun 6, 2021)

Some years I get lots of tomatoes, so I sun-dry them.







It takes about three days in the greenhouse.  






Bagged, in nice tins or in small mason jars, they make good holiday gifts for the cooks on my list.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 6, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Some years I get lots of tomatoes, so I sun-dry them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Bitser*, that is a VERY thoughtful gift!

And theirs barely an cost to you, outside of the packaging,
which I would love to see that.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 11, 2021)

I took a dish of Lemon & Poppy Seed Scones next door to share and both Mister and Missus Neighbor were over the Moon.  I didn't know that they too love Scones as my Mother does.

Mister asked me to stay and have a glass of Wine with them, and who could say no?

We chatted for a bit about this and that when ...
Mr. Neighbor: So what else have been cookin'?
Moi: Oh, ... (some small details)
Mr. Neighbor: Well gee, I guess Mom is a healthy eater and you haven't had any leftovers to pass along this way then?

(I always have too much and take some over to them to taste-test)
Moi: Well, we'll need to change that!  How about some Hawaiian Food later this week?
Mr. Neighbor: YOU KNOW!!!

(He loves my Poke Bowls and Mixed Hawaiian Plate of Kalua Pork, Teriyaki Chicken and Spam Fried Rice on the side.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Sounds like he is a wee bit jealous of your mom! LOL  _As am I!_


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm gifting 3 of Genovese Basil plants that I grew in my hydroponic garden.  They've been transplanted to a planter and will go to my nail tech in a few days.  I've been watching and waiting just to make sure there are no issues with the move to a pot.  He likes to cook as much as I do and I think he'll make good use of the basil.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2021)

I did a test run today of the Copycat Moose Munch I want
to give my Neighborhood Gal Pals for Christmas.



Not super happy with the way it came out.



I used Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate Melting Wafers.
It didn't drizzle the way I wanted it to.



Now the Milk Chocolate was a little better, but ...

Geez, you think maybe I should have followed the 
recipe when it said to use Chocolate Chips & Shortening?
*face plant*

Well, as I said, this was a test run so this batch is for our house


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 19, 2021)

Good thing it is a trial run, *K-Girl*!  Good thinking!  

Do you ever make White Chocolate/Peppermint popcorn?  I make that for hostess gifts at the holidays.  

Third time is the charm!  Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2021)

Round Two:





I'm much happier with this attempt.
Two things I did differently:
1) Spread the Caramel Corn out on TWO sheet pans for more Chocolate coverage

2) I followed the recipe and used 1 C. Dark Choco Chips & 1 1/2 tsp. Shortening - the drizz is so much better!

I have to say that the first batch looked like pooh had just been blopped on top 
DH says, "Oh great! So you give that one to your family!" 

I made up a small baggie to give to my Aesthetician, whom I have an appointment with tomorrow! 



I didn't have any Christmas paper or gift bags, I had purged everything to make room for Mom ... so Dollar Tree Brown Totes to the rescue! 
Add some festive tissue paper and ribbon and Bob's your uncle! 

I have cute Christmas-themed tins to put the Gal Pal's treats into later.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 20, 2021)

It looks quite pretty to me!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 20, 2021)

For the Gals



For our neighbor down the street



I'd much rather make gifts then buy something that the person wouldn't even like.  I mean, who doesn't like Caramel Popcorn draped in Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 22, 2021)

Last one!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 15, 2022)

*bump*
I had the "onos" (that's Hawaiian-speak for a real craving for) a recipe I found awhiles back called Olive Salad, but its so much more!  And I forgot that it makes ALOT!
So I made up a Bento Lunch Box for one of my Neighborhood Gal Pals that still has a 9-5 job outside of the home.


I also made up a small container for my Mom, I'll probably go over to her apartment this weekend to take her some things anyway.


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't know how I missed this discussion--I love to bake and cook and give the results as gifts. 
I bake a lot of breads, and almost everyone likes a good Italian, Foccacia, Cheese bread, or Onion oregano bread. I take a freshly baked, still slightly warm loaf to some one, and also one wrapped for their freezer. 
I get the joy of baking, and I hope the recipient gets the joy of eating!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 15, 2022)

Marlingardener said:


> I don't know how I missed this discussion--I love to bake and cook and give the results as gifts.
> I bake a lot of breads, and almost everyone likes a good Italian, Foccacia, Cheese bread, or Onion oregano bread. I take a freshly baked, still slightly warm loaf to some one, and also one wrapped for their freezer.
> I get the joy of baking, and I hope the recipient gets the joy of eating!
> View attachment 61660


I can't wait for it to cool off here in The West so that I can bake bread again.
Now, DH isn't keen on me giving away yummy breads and especially @salt and pepper and @Andy M. Cast Iron Rolls, OH MAN!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm getting a jump start on my Christmas Gifts.
This year, I'm going to put together different kinds of sachets of Mulling Spices.
I have some oranges that are just too sour to eat, so I sliced them thinly, put them in the Air Fryer to basically dehydrate.
I also sliced some fresh Ginger and put that in the microwave to dry out.

I went through my spice rack and I have on hand mostly what I'd like to use, as well those cute little reusable cotton tea bags that I'll stuff everything into.
Now I need to dream up a packaging idea... I'd like to purchase inexpensive small pots to keep on the back burner, over a low heat to make the house smell "Christmas-y".  
Mulling Spices are really nice in just a pot of water.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2022)

Continuing with the above post ...  
I found inexpensive pots to give as part of my Christmas gifts to my Neighborhood Gal Pals.
I put together 4 different scent combinations in these Spice Sachets

(photo credit Walmart)


Wrapped everything up all pretty like and Santa's your Uncle


----------



## Kevin.Zepeda (Dec 16, 2022)

I needed to buy a dozen small gifts before the holidays and found this great selection of health gifts.

I bought them from an online store. Christmas sale, and I happened to be there the day it was 15% off. Gifting with vitamin supplements is a healthy way to show your love, affection, and appreciation to your loved ones this holiday season.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 16, 2022)

Kgirl, somehow I ended (started?) up at the beginning of this thread.  As I was reading thru I noticed you said that your gas stoves don't work during a power failure. (see post #20) Were you talking cooking stoves or fireplace stoves?
Cooking stoves do work in a power failure.  Not the ovens, which depend on an electronic thermometer, but the stove top burners do.  Of course the electric sparkers don't work, but you start them with a match!
Light you match*, turn on the burner, push your match towards the burner and it's lit! 
Good old fashion way to light a gas burner.

*or better still use one of those long handled lighters they use for BBQ's. Especially for people with shaky fingers LOL.  They are so cheap, often sold at the checkout counters.  And they last forever!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2022)

True @dragnlaw I hadn't thought about that, I was just looking at the information we were given we first moved in here.  And yes, I do have not only wooden matches in a big ole' box but one of those long butane lighters.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2022)

From what I have heard, there are some gas stoves that won't turn on the gas in the top burners if the sparker / starter isn't working. Apparently, some of those stoves have a button somewhere to make it work in a power outage. Worth finding out if and where the button is.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 17, 2022)

Interesting *taxy* - I've owned more than 7 gas stoves (ok, ok, 2 were antiques  )  and never heard of that issue.

OK, so I checked with Prof. Google and sure enough, it seems it is a feature.  How annoying and how indicative of the new generation and modern society.  It's one thing to not know how to use a rotary phone (much less even know what it is) but it is another thing to not know how to turn on and use a gas stove.


----------

